# Help me find a breeder



## Ginakate97 (Jun 24, 2020)

Hello. I’m looking for a breeder no preference on state. Would prefer puppy to be shipped or transported to my state. I live in Phoenix, Arizona. Working line German shepherd. I’m looking for a companion for an active family house. I have kids and also cats. I would like a dog that I can go on runs and hikes with. I have a black, sable, or bicolor preference no gender preference.


I was looking at Van Den Heuval, Taylor Made Working dogs, and aus der asche. Found these breeders from Facebook and good dog. Any other recommendations? My time frame 3-6 months.

Thank you!


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Well, Wildhaus in Michigan currently has a pup available, but I believe Chris is looking for a working home for the little guy. He’s also a longcoat. Other than that, she has a repeat breeding planned for this fall/winter, which will be outside of your 3-6 month time frame but well worth it, in my opinion. I’d give them a look.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I think you are looking at breeders who specialize in high drive dogs........or dogs who are going to be more than you need for your situation....also - since you live in Phoenix, I would go for a lighter colored dog....even a European showline dog....not a black or dark sable. I recently sent a pup to Scottsdale, and they leave for a month or two in the summer and go to CA because of the heat.

Lee


----------



## Ginakate97 (Jun 24, 2020)

i spoke with a breeder here in Arizona and they said that they don’t test but in the pedigree the parents and grandparents passed so they assume they are good as well. Said the vet says it’s not hereditary it’s due to the diet and environment. Is that a big no?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ginakate97 said:


> i spoke with a breeder here in Arizona and they said that they don’t test but in the pedigree the parents and grandparents passed so they assume they are good as well. Said the vet says it’s not hereditary it’s due to the diet and environment. Is that a big no?



That's a big, fat, NO. 

Parents with good ortho's can throw puppies with bad orthos. It is definitely hereditary to some extent. If it were not, the German Shepherd breed would have shown no benefit from all the testing of breeding stock over the last several decades. Diet and environment do indeed play a part but not all.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Ginakate97 said:


> i spoke with a breeder here in Arizona and they said that they don’t test but in the pedigree the parents and grandparents passed so they assume they are good as well. Said the vet says it’s not hereditary it’s due to the diet and environment. Is that a big no?


Not testing for what? Hips I assume? 
Just walk away. That's a stupid excuse.
Yes hip issues can be aggravated or potentially caused by diet and environment. There is also a strong hereditary component.
And if they aren't testing hips then not elbows either.
So definitely not monitoring or testing for anything else. 
Probably not paying much attention to genetics at all.
But let me guess. Their dogs are healthy, straight back, old fashioned, from champion bloodlines and play with the kids on the farm.


----------



## Ginakate97 (Jun 24, 2020)

Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## Ginakate97 (Jun 24, 2020)

What do you think of Aus der asche Aus der Asche German Shepherds in Texas | Find your German Shepherd Puppy | Good Dog
I’ve heard good things about van den heuval and Taylor made but also bad things. Don’t really see much about Aus der asche though. I don’t mind a breeder outside of Arizona. Definitely would like good breeder practices.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Aus der Asche Has imported titled females and males, but not titled any that were not already titled or any of their keepers. They do health testing but that's about it, and producing puppies...I didn't look too far into their website. The other - White Mountain was a FB link, and too hard to get any pertinent information about their dogs and what they do with them. Taylormade produces strong working dogs and is very well known. Just know that for shipping, you're in Arizona so heat will be an issue.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Ginakate97 said:


> i spoke with a breeder here in Arizona and they said that they don’t test but in the pedigree the parents and grandparents passed so they assume they are good as well. Said the vet says it’s not hereditary it’s due to the diet and environment. Is that a big no?



*Big Fat BULL CACA!!!!*


----------



## Ginakate97 (Jun 24, 2020)

Does anyone know of pups available that are on the ground now or will be in the next month or so?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Ginakate97 said:


> Does anyone know of pups available that are on the ground now or will be in the next month or so?


Most reputable breeders have waiting lists, so unless potential buyers back out your chances of getting a pup right away are slim.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Mother nature seems to mark spring and fall for females to come in heat....I know most people do have limited waiting lists, and if they have big litters, may not have them all sold...but it seems everyone has pups at the same time and few litters have pups left at 4 -8 weeks. Occasionally someone will change their mind - I had 2 people last litter do so, one switched over to a litter from same male, and the other due to serious health issues in family...but that was early and I had other people ready to move into the openings. Best is to find a breeder who you like and wait for a puppy until it happens

Lee


----------



## Ginakate97 (Jun 24, 2020)

Can I get an opinion on crescent moon? Puppies will be ready in September.

Here’s the pedigrees: 





Astra Nova Von Bailey


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Astra Nova Von Bailey




www.pedigreedatabase.com










Warwyck Z Vodnanske Doliny


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Warwyck Z Vodnanske Doliny




www.pedigreedatabase.com





They don’t have a website but theyre on the akc website


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Ginakate97 said:


> Can I get an opinion on crescent moon? Puppies will be ready in September.
> 
> Here’s the pedigrees:
> 
> ...


I’d want to know what on earth they were trying to accomplish mixing american showlines with working lines on the dams side...


----------



## Ginakate97 (Jun 24, 2020)

Fodder said:


> I’d want to know what on earth they were trying to accomplish mixing american showlines with working lines on the dams side...


i don’t know much about Czech and ddr. Are they good for first time German shepherd owners? I do have experience with working line andshow line but never owned my own.


----------



## Ginakate97 (Jun 24, 2020)

Is it better for the breeder to pick your puppy for you or pick it yourself?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Ginakate97 said:


> Is it better for the breeder to pick your puppy for you or pick it yourself?


No reputable breeder is going to let you pick. They may with people they know, or know of, they may give you a choice of this one or that one, but they aren't going to let you pick.


----------



## Ginakate97 (Jun 24, 2020)

What about titles? If a pedigree shows some of the dogs don’t have titles throughout. Is that bad? Do titles matter?


----------



## Ginakate97 (Jun 24, 2020)

The dams line has the most untitled while the sire has all titled besides himself.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

My dog’s father is Taylor made. High drive and an awesome dog. Be sure you know exactly what you are getting.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

I guess the question would be - Why are they not titling their dogs? It goes to show stable temperaments, bidability, solid nerves. I have titled in Schutzhund, but I do not have any clubs close to me, nearest are 3-4 hours one way, away from me. So I have had to go a different route. All my females are titled and official health clearances before being bred, because it's the correct way to breed. I do AKC things. My girls are Registered Therapy Dogs and earn Therapy Dog titles through AKC, as well as Rally, Trick Dog, Obedience and if I can get it in, a BH through the Schutzhund avenue. Breeding without titles means you are cutting corners and it you are doing that in one area, what else are you skimping on??? I'd look for someone who is actually doing something with their dogs, does the health testing and go from there.


----------

